# JD 755's, 855's, 955's



## sqdqo (Jan 10, 2009)

I am struggling with trying to find an adequate 20-30hp 4wd hydro tractor that I can afford. I need an FEL, front mnt snowblower and either a belly mount or 3 pt mower. I have a limited budget and cannot afford a shiney new tractor. My heaviest uses are tugging firewood logs with the 3pt., some quite large & heavy, and lifting the logs with the bucket for cutting (saves greatly on the back), also lifting the large cut pieces to the splitter height. I have a 1/2 mile of road in the U.P. of Mich to keep open in the winter and snow depths here are considerable. I have been looking at the JD 755's, 855's and the 955's which I'm sure are the most capable but getting expensive for me. I would like to hear anyone's experienced opinions. I realize these are not large tractors but would welcome any advice on these or other brands worth mentioning.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Call me old fashioned, but I like the Older tractors they are built to last. One thing you might want to think about is that the under 40hp tractors are the highest in demand and they can sometimes cost more than a higher HP tractor would cost. I would suggest something along the lines of this.
Click Here 

Here is a website to help you in your quest.
Fastline


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

I would seriously consider a grey market Yanmar from a reputable dealer. These dealers wont offer a rare or orphan model that has little support. 

Price is typically much lower and units can be had for 30% - 50% less. And most have 1000 hours or less.

Just an option you might want to investigate....

SHARTEL


----------

